# Southern California RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to 2nd/3rd series tomorrow (38 dogs):

1,2,3,6,8,12,14,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,36,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,49,50,51,55

Dog 28 starts.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results

1st Magzilla's Built To Last O/Ben Echevarria H/Amie Henninger

2nd Fen's Doubleshot Espresso O/Doug Randazzo H/Amie Henninger

3rd Ironman O/Cindy Huff H/Bill Sargenti

4th Montana Marsh Monster O/Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H/Florence

RJ Belmont's Just Peat O/Barney White H/Eric Fangsrud

JAMs: 6 & 8


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open callbacks to third series water blind (23 dogs) -

1,2,3,6,12,14,17,19,20,21,23,25,27,28,31,36,40,41,43,44,45,46,51

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to second series land blind (17 dogs) -

1,2,3,4,5,6,9,11,14,15,16,18,20,21,22,23,24


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open callbacks to fourth series (8 dogs) -

1,17,19,21,27,41,45,51

Will start with dog 17.

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to third series (14 dogs) -

1,2,3,4,6,11,14,15,16,18,20,22,23,24

Will start with dog 18.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Qual Results:

1st - Jack - Johnston/Henninger
2nd - Dart - Myers
3rd - Amber - Zahornacky
4th - Indy - Schirmeister/Cole
RJ - Pearl - Griffin/Cole
JAM's: 13, 17


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats to Judy and Tammy!!
Go Goldens 
-Danielle


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to fourth series (9 dogs) -

1,3,6,11,16,18,20,23,24


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

BirdNMouth said:


> Congrats to Judy and Tammy!!
> Go Goldens
> -Danielle



Awesome


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st Gus - Talley/Robinson - Robinson (qualifies for 2016 National Amateur)
2nd Bobby - Ahlgren
3rd Nitro - Pingatore
4th Lefty - Ahlgren
RJ Smoke - Koeth
J Pistol - Ibarra

Congrats to all and especially our training buddy John!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Partial and unofficial Open results - 

1st Grover - Hensarling/Fangsrud
2nd Guide - Sargenti
3rd Ivy - Kahn/Henninger
4th Flash - Borsberry/Henninger
RJ Odin - Fangsrud/Fangsrud

Not sure of JAMs, I know there were some.

Congrats to the Fangsrud team on the Open and Amateur wins!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW! Go John and Gus! Big congratulations to you both.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations John and all the ribbon winners! I know how dedicated and how hard John works and I am really glad to see it pay off.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Amateur results -
> 
> 1st Gus - Talley/Robinson - Robinson (qualifies for 2016 National Amateur)
> 2nd Bobby - Ahlgren
> ...


Huge Congratulations, Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove OS, ...."Gus"..and John! So deserved.. 

......... National Amateur 2016  

Judy


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

WOW! Congratulations John and Gus. So happy for you!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, John and Gus!!! Congratulations!!
-Danielle


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go John and Gus!
That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

YEEHAW!!!!!! Way to go John and Gus!!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to John and Gus on the Amateur WIN


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations John and Gus. Whooohoo!!

Jeff


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

good on you \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
















Good on you John. Gus and you make a great team!!!!!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

John --- am absolutely delighted for you and Gus --- long overdue as I have seen Gus put in some terrific work over the years.

Eric and Judy texted me just after it happened and I hope they passed on my well wishes.

Big hugs all around on this one! Again, I could not be happier for both you and Gus.

Glenda


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everybody, I'm really proud of my old man Gus.


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

Special thank you goes out to John Robinson and Judy Myers. Both were such stand up people they notified me of a issue that allowed our young dog to continue to the last series in his very first Am. It meant a lot. 

Thank you to the both of you from Colt, Peter, and myself. 

A very well deserved win for you John, congrats. 

-Janell


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Well done John and Gus! Good things happen to good people (and good dogs too  )


----------

